# snowball shrimp



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

are these valuable like yellow shrimp? i'm asking because over time since these shrimp breed so fast the value degrades much like how cherry shrimps are now only about 50 cents in my area. so basically my question is do you think 10 snowball shrimps for 16 dollars shipped a fair price to pay? Anyone have experience with these? it's only white eggs after all... i keep yellow shrimp and they look amazing well worth their price.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi NeilShieh,

When houseofcards was selling them last year, they went for about $2 each.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/61857-f-s-snowball-shrimp.html


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

For any of the _Neocaridina_ shrimp besides RCS (i.e. Yellow, Snowball, Blue Pearl), paying $1.50 to $2.00 a shrimp is about average. Sometimes less if you buy them in larger quantities, but that is basically the general price range. So paying $16 for 10 snowballs shipped seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

$16.00 shipped for 10 is a good enough deal for me. That is 1.00 per shrimp plus 6.00 shipping cost. Neil are you going to sell any? Put me down for 1 batch of 10 please. :^)


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i'm pretty sure im going to get in trouble by a moderator for "advertising" if i put out who, how, where... so hopefully to play it safe can you pm me with your personal buying needs... or i can post up the deal in the water bucket if necessary. but it's a seller on aquabid and i asked him for a private purchase and that's the deal he gave me.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

neilshieh said:


> i'm pretty sure im going to get in trouble by a moderator for "advertising" if i put out who, how, where... so hopefully to play it safe can you pm me with your personal buying needs... or i can post up the deal in the water bucket if necessary. but it's a seller on aquabid and i asked him for a private purchase and that's the deal he gave me.


Private deals are always a bad idea. He could screw you (or, from his perspective, you could screw him) and neither of you has any "protection" if you work out a private deal. If you know the person personally that's one thing, but if you don't, I'd be a little wary.

Better to ask him to take the deal he is offering you and list it on Aquabid as a "buy it now" and tell you right when he is going to list it, you can then go and buy it and that way each of you is protected.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

It doesn't matter since aquabid isn't protected anyway. It's basically the same as doing a transaction using the 'buy it now' system. If this was through ebay, that would be a different story.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

hamsterman said:


> It doesn't matter since aquabid isn't protected anyway. It's basically the same as doing a transaction using the 'buy it now' system. If this was through ebay, that would be a different story.


i agree aquabid isn't like ebay with buyer protection, it just sets up a bidding system. i checked his reputation and quite alot of other sellers bought from him privately with no problems


----------

